# Cut brisket in two?



## smokinfam (Dec 23, 2011)

I just bought a brisket 15" long x 9" wide.  It's about 3" thick at the thickest part. I have a GOSM smoker.  I am not sure the brisket will fit on one rack, so I was thinking of cutting it in two.  Is this advisable?  Will it effect how the meat cooks?  I like tender brisket so if cutting it in two may dry it out, I would like to know.

Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2011)

smokinfam- I to have a GOSM and yes it makes perfect sense to cut a brisket in half especally if it is a whole packer brisket.  The most common practice is to separate the flat from the point rather than just taking a knife and cutting that thing in half down the middle.

Your point is going to cook different than the flat because of all the fat that is in there. The point is great for pulling or for making burnt ends (that's what I usually do).

Locate the seam of fat between the point and the flat and use that as your guide to separate the two pieces.

Enjoy the Smoke1


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 23, 2011)

I agree with Dutch if I couldn't fit the whole packer on my smoker I would separate the point from the flat.


----------



## venture (Dec 23, 2011)

With the above advice, separate the point from the flat.

If you don't know how to do that or if it still wouldn't fit, slice it in half.  You wouldn't hurt my feelings?

Merry Christmas!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2011)

I separate the point and flat every time anyway. I like the way they cook that way.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2011)

I would shove it in the smoker. First at a diagonal and then as it shrinks it will fit sideways. Believe  me.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 26, 2011)

removing the point will not change the length very much if at all but yes it's still a good idea to remove the point.  I've bent a brisket to fit in the smoker and find as it shrinks it usually fits just fine.


----------



## ralphbrown05 (Dec 26, 2011)

its going to taste the same whether its cut in half or not...


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)

I cut packers all the time to fit in my smokers. I have no problems at all. I can't tell the difference between cut and uncut. when i am using my WSM i carry a tape measure and get 1 that fits. on my MF I have to cut no way I can get  14" brisket.


----------



## papa g (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a pretty big brisket also I'm about to put in the MES 40 saturday for my maiden voyage as an electric smoker and It's about 4-5 inches thick on one end and about 1 inch thick on the other. I'm also wondering if I should cut mine in half. If I were Smoking on any of my wood/charcoal smokers I would cut it to make it fit.

It's prolly about 15-18 inches long

If I don't cut it, will it cook evenly or will the smaller end dry up?

g


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Papa G said:


> I have a pretty big brisket also I'm about to put in the MES 40 saturday for my maiden voyage as an electric smoker and It's about 4-5 inches thick on one end and about 1 inch thick on the other. I'm also wondering if I should cut mine in half. If I were Smoking on any of my wood/charcoal smokers I would cut it to make it fit.
> 
> It's prolly about 15-18 inches long
> 
> ...




If you smoke it whole just put the thick end toward the rear right corner of your MES. Personally I separate the point & flat. This will shorten it up a little & if you like burnt ends you can use the point for that.


----------

